# Can't enable Adobe flash 11 plugin



## a1111exe (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I did everything as described in the "Browsers" section of the FreeBSD handbook here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html. But Firefox and Chromium somehow completely ignore my efforts. In "aboutlugins" Firefox says "No enabled plugins found". Well *I* even have no error message to supply. Kind of frustrated, *I*'d appreciate help.

System:


```
9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Desktop is LXDE.

Thanks!


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you enabled the Linux mode by setting in /etc/rc.config

```
linux_enable="YES"
```
?


----------



## daenerysc (Mar 4, 2012)

I had the same problem and I did one more step which I think isn't mentioned in the handbook.

Create a folder named plugins in ~/.mozilla/plugins and put libflashplayer.so there or create a symbolic link.

Then update  nspluginwrapper as: `$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2012)

daenerysc said:
			
		

> I had the same problem and I did one more step which I think isn't mentioned in the handbook.
> 
> Create a folder named plugins in ~/.mozilla/plugins and put libflashplayer.so there or create a symbolic link.
> 
> Then update  nspluginwrapper as: `$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`



It might be necessary to create a ~/.mozilla/plugins.  But the only file I have there is the one created by nspluginwrapper, npwrapper.libflashplayer.so.  Copying or symlinking other files there could leave orphaned files that cause mysterious problems after upgrades.


----------



## a1111exe (Mar 4, 2012)

T-Daemon said:
			
		

> Have you enabled the Linux mode by setting in /etc/rc.config
> 
> ```
> linux_enable="YES"
> ...



Yep.


----------



## a1111exe (Mar 4, 2012)

daenerysc said:
			
		

> I had the same problem and I did one more step which I think isn't mentioned in the handbook.
> 
> Create a folder named plugins in ~/.mozilla/plugins and put libflashplayer.so there or create a symbolic link.
> 
> Then update  nspluginwrapper as: `$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`



Oh, *I* had this idea on some far border of my mind, but being the ultimate noob just left it behind. 

Thanks a lot - it works! :e


----------



## a1111exe (Mar 4, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It might be necessary to create a ~/.mozilla/plugins.  But the only file I have there is the one created by nspluginwrapper, npwrapper.libflashplayer.so.  Copying or symlinking other files there could leave orphaned files that cause mysterious problems after upgrades.


Well, *I* removed the mentioned symlink leaving only npwrapper.libflashplayer.so in plugins directory, and *I* still can use flash11 in Firefox. I think *I* got the idea. 

Thanks!


----------

